# No hubiera durado mucho



## miklo3600

Hola:

Heard on a novela mexicana:

No hubiera durado mucho.
It probably didn't last wrong.

Lo creo algo coloquial, pero quiero saber si se dice así en México.

Gracias


----------



## Saúl Ortega

La frase está perfectamente bien dicha. De sí es coloquial o no, depende del contexto en que se trate...


----------



## teatom

Es muy gracioso observar, que en la mayoria de los idimas, la gente no sabe manejar bien los tres condicionales!!! La frase correcta sería: no habrIA durado mucho!!!
Los tres condicionales son los siguientes: 1) si llueve, no voy,/If it rains, I won't go 2) si llovIESE, no irIA (no: iba!!!) /If it rainED, I would not go 3) si HUBI*ESE* /HUB*IERA *llovido, no HABR*ÍA* ido /If it had rained, I would not have gone!!


----------



## flljob

Es muy común usar el imperfecto compuesto en lugar del condicional: _no hubiera ido, si no hubiera tenido necesidad_, y me parece que esto sucede en todas partes, no sólo en México.

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

En España la gente también usa "hubiera" en vez de "habría".
Ambos son correctos.


----------



## teatom

Con todo el respeto PROFE, hubiera /hubiese  y  habría SON OPUESTOS y que la primera forma va en la frase del SI y la otra en la frase pincipal!!!:
Si hubiese/hubiera nacido en EEUU, no tendrÍA que aprender English:
Si hubIESE/IERA _(no: habría!!!)_ tenido la plata, lo habrIA comprado (_no "compraBA" como tambien se dice en Bogota)_
iera/iese es SUBJUNTIVO y ia/aba es INDICATIVO!!!


----------



## Lurrezko

teatom said:


> Con todo el respeto PROFE, hubiera /hubiese  y  habría SON OPUESTOS y que la primera forma va en la frase del SI y la otra en la frase pincipal!!!:
> Si hubiese/hubiera nacido en EEUU, no tendrÍA que aprender English:
> Si hubIESE/IERA _(no: habría!!!)_ tenido la plata, lo habrIA comprado (_no "compraBA" como tambien se dice en Bogota)_
> iera/iese es SUBJUNTIVO y ia/aba es INDICATIVO!!!




De la Gramática de la Lengua Española:

SUBORDINACIÓN CIRCUNSTANCIAL:

II. Prótasis en subjuntivo: 
   c) Pretérito: Prótasis: Pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo, en sus dos formas. Apódosis: *Forma -ra del pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo* o *condicional* *perfecto o simple*. _Señor, qué tonto hubiera andado yo, si hubiera escogido en albricias los despojos de la primera aventura (Cervantes, Quijote, II, 12)_

El ejemplo es del Quijote, pero la construcción es perfectamente correcta en el español actual. Ambas formas (con pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo o con condicional) son correctas, habituales e intercambiables. Creo que hay que ser prudente al dar lecciones de lengua a los propios nativos


----------



## chileno

miklo3600 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Heard on a novela mexicana:
> 
> No hubiera durado mucho.
> It probably didn't last wrong.
> 
> Lo creo algo coloquial, pero quiero saber si se dice así en México.
> 
> Gracias



No hubiera durado mucho = (I/he/she) wouldn't have lasted much.

¿No?


----------



## duvija

El subjuntivo y el condicional se mezclan en todos los dialectos/variantes del castellano. Y cada vez más. Se dice que el subjuntivo en "-ese" se está perdiendo, pero eso también es dialectal (no se está perdiendo en todos los países).

Lo que quisiera es corregir la traducción al inglés (aunque esa no fue la pregunta). 'Mucho' es 'long', no 'wrong'.
"It wouldn't have lasted long" es una frase más correcta.


----------



## teatom

Hi, Mr Catalan, Chileno and Duvija: Well, degraciadamente 'me toca' (=tengo que) enseñar "Español" a todas mis alumnas, ya que aprendieron su dialecto Colombiano de niñas y luego nunca adquisieron consciencia sobre el funcionamento de su idioma (como pasa en todo el mundo). Si ustedes FUE*RAN*/FUESEN a AlemaniA, detectarIAN MUCHISSIMAS FALTAS DE LOS "NATIVOS".
Y con mucha pena tengo que corregir al ilustre Cervantes, porque poner dos subjuntivos en la construccion no es correcto!!! Prueba: El Chileno y Duvija tradujeron correctamente la phrase de la novel con: "It would not have lasted long" (long = mucho TIEMPO) y el WOULD de English tiene como unica traduccion el -ÍA en Spanish: I would like a cup of coffee: me gustarIA....
they would buy it: lo comprarÍAn. 
El segundo condicional tiene el pattern: iera/iese/ara/ase,......  ía, 
y el terecer:  hubiera/hubiese ...ado......, habrÍA...
sorry por mi terquedad...


----------



## Lurrezko

teatom said:


> Hi, Mr Catalan, Chileno and Duvija: Well, degraciadamente 'me toca' (=tengo que) enseñar "Español" a todas mis alumnas, ya que aprendieron su dialecto Colombiano de niñas y luego nunca adquisieron consciencia sobre el funcionamento de su idioma (como pasa en todo el mundo). Si ustedes FUE*RAN*/FUESEN a AlemaniA, detectarIAN MUCHISSIMAS FALTAS DE LOS "NATIVOS".
> Y con mucha pena tengo que corregir al ilustre Cervantes, porque poner dos subjuntivos en la construccion no es correcto!!! Prueba: El Chileno y Duvija tradujeron correctamente la phrase de la novel con: "It would not have lasted long" (long = mucho TIEMPO) y el WOULD de English tiene como unica traduccion el -ÍA en Spanish: I would like a cup of coffee: me gustarIA....
> they would buy it: lo comprarÍAn.
> El segundo condicional tiene el pattern: iera/iese/ara/ase,......  ía,
> y el terecer:  hubiera/hubiese ...ado......, habrÍA...
> sorry por mi terquedad...



Veamos. Por un lado, tenemos la Gramática, que da como correctas las dos formas, y nos dice que vienen siendo correctas desde Cervantes, nada menos. Además, tenemos el testimonio de nativos de ambos lados del Atlántico, que dicen que ambas son habituales y las sienten como intercambiables. Por otro lado, tenemos a alguien que nos dice, sin ser nativo ni ofrecer más argumento para fundamentar su tesis que sus propias opiniones, que TODOS estamos equivocados. Francamente, no parece una polémica con mucha sustancia. 

Obviamente, eres muy dueño de hablar una lengua extranjera como mejor te parezca, claro


----------



## duvija

Ojo con el 'would'. _When I lived in New Haven I would go to N.York every Saturday_.
No se traduce con -ía. Es otro 'would' (habitual).

De todos modos, las reglas dadas por Teatom son correctas. Lástima que el idioma está cambiando, como suele suceder. Y es cierto que se están borroneando las diferencias entre el subjuntivo y el condicional. 
Inglés se sacó de encima el subjuntivo hace muchísimos años (quedan solamente las 'frases hechas' - _If I were a rich man_...). 
Castellano no lo larga tan fácilmente, pero parece que tenemos más tiempos y modos que los que podemos usar. Es posible que se simplifique (estilo inglés) o que no. No se puede predecir.

Por otra parte, ¿qué es eso de 'aprendieron el dialecto colombiano desde niñas'? ¿Y qué otro dialecto se puede aprender de niño, si no es el del lugar de nacimiento o infancia? Nadie aprende la gramática de su idioma nativo. Lo sabemos por intuición (esa es una de las definiciones de 'idioma nativo': cuando hay intuiciones válidas sobre lo que no sabemos explicar). En realidad, solamente aprendemos la gramática nativa cuando estudiamos otro idioma y nos damos cuenta que funcionan en forma diferente.
(Ah, y 'colombiano' va con minúscula).


----------



## Lurrezko

Básicamente de acuerdo. Sólo para matizar un par de cosas:



> Lástima que el idioma está cambiando, como suele suceder. Y es cierto que se están borroneando las diferencias entre el subjuntivo y el condicional.



Quizá sí. Pero en este caso el problema parece el opuesto, el ejemplo de autoridad que nos dan tiene ¡400 años!



> De todos modos, las reglas dadas por Teatom son correctas


.

Sin duda. Pero no son las únicas, la gramática (y su uso) es algo vastísimo y lleno de matices.


----------



## elprofe

teatom said:


> Con todo el respeto PROFE, hubiera /hubiese  y  habría SON OPUESTOS y que la primera forma va en la frase del SI y la otra en la frase pincipal!!!:
> Si hubiese/hubiera nacido en EEUU, no tendrÍA que aprender English:
> Si hubIESE/IERA _(no: habría!!!)_ tenido la plata, lo habrIA comprado (_no "compraBA" como tambien se dice en Bogota)_
> iera/iese es SUBJUNTIVO y ia/aba es INDICATIVO!!!



Una cosa es que lo aprendáis así para no liaros más (que no me parece nada mal), pero a veces vale la pena informarse un poco ya sea mirando libros de gramática buenos o la propia RAE. Una vez hecho esto, te darás cuenta de que puede usarse el pasado del subjuntivo (hubiera,hubiese) con valor condicional.


----------



## chileno

elprofe said:


> Una cosa es que lo aprendáis así para no liaros más (que no me parece nada mal), pero a veces vale la pena informarse un poco ya sea mirando libros de gramática buenos o la propia RAE. Una vez hecho esto, te darás cuenta de que puede usarse el pasado del subjuntivo (hubiera,hubiese) con valor condicional.



Podrías poner un enlace?

Gracias.


----------



## elprofe

Extraído de la RAE:


 Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la  prótasis va en pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo y  en la apódosis se emplea este mismo tiempo, preferentemente la forma en  _-ra,_ aunque también se admite la forma en _-se:_ _Si  hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche;_  el condicional compuesto o antepospretérito: _Si hubieras/hubieses  estudiado, habrías aprobado; _o el condicional simple o pospretérito:  _Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo  mejor_. También en este caso debe evitarse el empleo en la prótasis  del condicional compuesto o antepospretérito, que se da, como ya se ha  indicado antes (→ a),  entre hablantes de algunas zonas de América y del norte de España: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Si lo habría sabido, te lo hubiera dicho_.


----------



## chileno

elprofe said:


> Extraído de la RAE:
> 
> 
> Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la  prótasis va en pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo y  en la apódosis se emplea este mismo tiempo, preferentemente la forma en  _-ra,_ aunque también se admite la forma en _-se:_ _Si  hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche;_  el condicional compuesto o antepospretérito: _Si hubieras/hubieses  estudiado, habrías aprobado; _o el condicional simple o pospretérito:  _Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo  mejor_. También en este caso debe evitarse el empleo en la prótasis  del condicional compuesto o antepospretérito, que se da, como ya se ha  indicado antes (→ a),  entre hablantes de algunas zonas de América y del norte de España:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Si lo habría sabido, te lo hubiera dicho_.



Gracias.

Pero tienes un enlace para esto que está arriba?

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## elprofe

El caso es que lo he mirado en el DPD pero no puedo copiar el enlace de la búsqueda porque tiene la misma dirección que la página principal del DPD. 

Para buscarlo, he puesto "si" (sin tilde), y lo que he citado pertenece al apartado *1.1.2 b.

*De nada Chileno! ^^


----------



## botanico

Para mí intuitivamente tienen matices algo diferentes aunque ambas puedan ser correctas

"No hubiera durado mucho" es menos clara sobre la postura del narrador frente a la posibilidad que indica. Es más dubitativa. El narrador de alguna manera prefiere ocultar sus verdaderos sentimientos sobre lo que piensa que va a ocurrir. Su postura es más neutra, más ambigua y expresa duda

En "No habría dudado mucho" el narrador se posiciona más claramente sobre lo que piensa que va a ocurrir. Es una frase más directa y expresa cierta certeza sobre el futuro

Como la frase inglesa incluye un "probablemente" que refuerza al "no habría" yo usaría ésta última preferentemente.  "Probablemente dudo" es menos usual que "Probablemente estoy en lo cierto"


----------



## chileno

elprofe said:


> El caso es que lo he mirado en el DPD pero no puedo copiar el enlace de la búsqueda porque tiene la misma dirección que la página principal del DPD.
> 
> Para buscarlo, he puesto "si" (sin tilde), y lo que he citado pertenece al apartado *1.1.2 b.
> 
> *De nada Chileno! ^^





un poco duro de encontrar o más bien buscar, ese DPD


----------



## duvija

botanico said:


> Para mí intuitivamente tienen matices algo diferentes aunque ambas puedan ser correctas
> 
> "No hubiera durado mucho" es menos clara sobre la postura del narrador frente a la posibilidad que indica. Es más dubitativa. El narrador de alguna manera prefiere ocultar sus verdaderos sentimientos sobre lo que piensa que va a ocurrir. Su postura es más neutra, más ambigua y expresa duda
> 
> En "No habría dudado mucho" el narrador se posiciona más claramente sobre lo que piensa que va a ocurrir. Es una frase más directa y expresa cierta certeza sobre el futuro
> -----
> 
> Duda: ¿están hablando de lenguaje escrito o hablado? Tus apreciaciones servirían para lo escrito, editado y corregido, con tiempo. Si es hablado (o sea el idioma original, ya que la escritura apareció milenios después, y los analfabetos pueden no saber escribir pero pueden hablar perfectamente bien), no te daría el tiempo a pensar tantas sutilezas.
> (Soy nueva en el grupo, pero leyeron los trabajos de psicolongüística en los que se discute si se puede 'pensar antes de hablar'? y que la conclusión es simplemente 'no se puede'?)


----------



## Lurrezko

> (Soy nueva en el grupo, pero leyeron los trabajos de psicolongüística en los que se discute si se puede 'pensar antes de hablar'? y que la conclusión es simplemente 'no se puede'?)



No sé si se puede, pero desde luego no se suele...


----------



## teatom

La cosa es muy facil: hay tres condicionales: 1) el realis (que postula mi condicion para una situacion futura) 2) El potentialis (que postula mi condicion para una situacion en el momente no existente, pero que TODAVIA PUEDO OCURRIR) 3) el irrealis (que postula mi condicion para una situacion incumplida, pasada, que ya no tiene cambio, constatando lo que HUBIERA/HUBIESE hecho)
1) si llueve, no voy / If it rains, I will not go
2) Si lloviese/lloviera, no irIA / If it rained, I would not go
3) Si hubiese/hubiera llovido, no habrIA ido. / If it had rained, I would not have gone. (¡¡¡¡ Subjuntivo en las dos oraciones es inadmisible !!!!)
Ciao and good luck, that's all.


----------



## elprofe

teatom said:


> La cosa es muy facil: hay tres condicionales: 1) el realis (que postula mi condicion para una situacion futura) 2) El potentialis (que postula mi condicion para una situacion en el momente no existente, pero que TODAVIA PUEDO OCURRIR) 3) el irrealis (que postula mi condicion para una situacion incumplida, pasada, que ya no tiene cambio, constatando lo que HUBIERA/HUBIESE hecho)
> 1) si llueve, no voy / If it rains, I will not go
> 2) Si lloviese/lloviera, no irIA / If it rained, I would not go
> 3) Si hubiese/hubiera llovido, no habrIA ido. / If it had rained, I would not have gone. (¡¡¡¡ Subjuntivo en las dos oraciones es inadmisible !!!!)
> Ciao and good luck, that's all.



La cosa no es tan fácil...
Que a ti no te parezca bien ni normal ni coherente no significa que no sea correcto.El uso del pretérito del subjuntivo en las dos cláusulas es totalmente correcto. Ya he citado lo que dice la RAE sobre este tema, pero bueno, haced lo que queráis y seguid liando a la gente con vuestras opiniones erróneas.
ale, that's all


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Usar metalenguaje, aparte de apabullar, no tiene mucha utilidad.

Sólo tenemos en el primer mensaje una oración aislada; no sabemos, a menos que veamos la telenovela , cuál era el contexto.

Pero tal como señaló *flljob*, "no hubiera durado mucho" responde a un uso común no sólo en México sino en varios países de América.

Un ejemplo, que nada tiene que ver con el contexto en que se dio originalmente la frase:

- Pobre Luz, tanto ir y venir al hospital debe de tenerla cansada.
- Sí. ¿Recuerdas cuando papá estaba enfermo? Francamente, no sé qué hubiera pasado si no hubiera tenido a todos visitándolo en el hospital.
- No hubiera durado mucho. Yo estoy segura de que vernos fue lo que le dio fuerzas.

Y todo el mundo contento. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## duvija

elprofe said:


> La cosa no es tan fácil...
> Que a ti no te parezca bien ni normal ni coherente no significa que no sea correcto.El uso del pretérito del subjuntivo en las dos claúsulas es totalmente correcto. Ya he citado lo que dice la RAE sobre este tema, pero bueno, haced lo que queráis y seguid liando a la gente con vuestras opiniones erróneas.
> ale, that's all


 
-------------------
Totalmente de acuerdo con El Profe. 
En casos como esos es que ser hablante nativo es distinto al que aprendió un idioma, por mejor que lo sepa. Las intuiciones difieren. Y ni siquiera voy a que un modo verbal es más correcto, o no. Simplemente, *es* (sin juicio de valor). 
Las reglas no son a priori sino a posteriori.



teatom said:


> La cosa es muy facil: hay tres condicionales: 1) el realis (que postula mi condicion para una situacion futura) 2) El potentialis (que postula mi condicion para una situacion en el momente no existente, pero que TODAVIA PUEDO OCURRIR) 3) el irrealis (que postula mi condicion para una situacion incumplida, pasada, que ya no tiene cambio, constatando lo que HUBIERA/HUBIESE hecho)
> 1) si llueve, no voy / If it rains, I will not go
> 2) Si lloviese/lloviera, no irIA / If it rained, I would not go
> 3) Si hubiese/hubiera llovido, no habrIA ido. / If it had rained, I would not have gone. (¡¡¡¡ Subjuntivo en las dos oraciones es inadmisible !!!!)
> Ciao and good luck, that's all.


 
-----
Confío que no uses la construcción 2) en inglés, en países de habla inglesa. Pueden mirarte con cara rara.



teatom said:


> La cosa es muy facil: hay tres condicionales: 1) el realis (que postula mi condicion para una situacion futura) 2) El potentialis (que postula mi condicion para una situacion en el momente no existente, pero que TODAVIA PUEDO OCURRIR) 3) el irrealis (que postula mi condicion para una situacion incumplida, pasada, que ya no tiene cambio, constatando lo que HUBIERA/HUBIESE hecho)
> 1) si llueve, no voy / If it rains, I will not go
> 2) Si lloviese/lloviera, no irIA / If it rained, I would not go
> 3) Si hubiese/hubiera llovido, no habrIA ido. / If it had rained, I would not have gone. (¡¡¡¡ Subjuntivo en las dos oraciones es inadmisible !!!!)
> Ciao and good luck, that's all.


 
---------------
En realidad, la cláusula siguiente me resulta algo graciosa:
_"La cosa es muy facil: hay tres condicionales: ..._ "

¿Alguna vez tuviste que enseñarlo?


----------

